# More ridiculous quotes.



## alan_mcc

I've tried a heap of companies and none have quoted under £3500.

I'm 17, have had my full license for just less than a month and live in a low risk area. The car is a 2000 Fiat Punto, worth £600 at most. No modifications, and it's a 1.2 8v. 

I did get a quote for £2800 but it was to be paid in a one-off payment which is not an option.

Anyone any ideas? 

:wall:


----------



## Auto Finesse

WHAT!!! jog on, do you have and convictions or something? if not your getting your pants pulled down mate.


----------



## big ben

just go on someone elses until you are older.... last year i was insured on a corrado 1.8 16v with 0 no claims (group 17 insurance i believe) for £250! 25 years old, so its just your age which is a massive problem. 

i wouldnt insure a 17 year old :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

No convictions, think it's just my age that's letting me down. I only turned 17 just a little more than 3 months ago.

Ben i can't do that, a) my parents refuse to and b) because for the use of my car, it'd be illegal.


----------



## DMH-01

Have you tried adding parents onto it mate? Could try TPFT and see how much that comes out at.


----------



## hutchingsp

Spend a day and just call every single insurer you can find.

Do look at getting your parents added to the policy, but be absolutely honest with any insurer and make sure you are the named/main driver as they will absolutely **** you over if you have an accident and they think you're fronting.

I'll re-iterate, look at adding your parents onto the policy. I'm in my 30's and have never had a claim/conviction/accident in 15 years of driving. I have maximum no claims, yet for some reason Bell dropped £200 off an £800 quote when I added my Mum to it out of curiosity.


----------



## alan_mcc

My parents refuse to be on it, so that's not an option either sadly.


----------



## alan_mcc

DMH-01 said:


> Have you tried adding parents onto it mate? Could try TPFT and see how much that comes out at.


It was third party only, not even fire and theft.


----------



## big ben

just add one of your parents without telling them if i was you, i done the same a little while ago...

if you have looked everywhere then i guess you either pay it or drive a moped unfortunately


----------



## McClane

It's true, you can add any old person/female you know as a 2nd driver without it being a problem. I suppose the problem you'd have is getting their info.

Couldn't you use the convenience for them angle, if they ever need to use it?

They sound worse than my folks... tough love alright!


----------



## hutchingsp

Mind if I ask why your parents are refusing?

Long as you are 100% honest with the insurer about usage you/they are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## alan_mcc

They weren't keen on me getting my license whilst i'm still 17, the only kind of driving they see me doing is with 5 people in the back sitting in mcdonalds carpark.. i'm just sick of getting the bus to college!!

Bloody annoying I can't get insured on an old punto I bought myself when everyone else my age is touring around in brand new corsas/polos bought by daddy and mummy who may i add have no respect for their car and no idea how to look after it!!


----------



## Jarw101

Alan try Paul at http://www.needtoinsure.co.uk/

Might be able to help you. Helped me insure my Cosworth and most companies would not touch it.

Good luck!


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

alan_mcc said:


> No convictions, think it's just my age that's letting me down. I only turned 17 just a little more than 3 months ago.
> 
> Ben i can't do that, a) my parents refuse to and b) because for the use of my car, it'd be illegal.


Try Quinns!!!!


----------



## centenary

alan_mcc said:


> I've tried a heap of companies and none have quoted under £3500.
> 
> I'm 17, have had my full license for just less than a month and live in a low risk area. The car is a 2000 Fiat Punto, worth £600 at most. No modifications, and it's a 1.2 8v.
> 
> I did get a quote for £2800 but it was to be paid in a one-off payment which is not an option.
> 
> Anyone any ideas?
> 
> :wall:


Have you tried one of the insurance co that add a 'black box' to the car so can tell when and how its being driven?

Im not sure if norwich union do this for young drivers or whether it would make that much difference to your quote. Unfortunately, young drivers are seen as too high a risk.


----------



## Nanoman

If your parents won't have anything to do with it and the quotes are rediculous... take the hint.

On a slightly more serious note it may be cheaper to sell/swap the car for something cheaper - try some suitable alternatives (not the obvious ones either). If young males your age crash punto's in your area it might be cheaper to insure a car worth far more with more power/toys. Other than that then just shop around. Try increasing/reducing your mileage - add/remove business miles, change your job. All of these things are legal ways of reducing your premium.


----------



## alan_mcc

Jarw101 said:


> Alan try Paul at http://www.needtoinsure.co.uk/
> 
> Might be able to help you. Helped me insure my Cosworth and most companies would not touch it.
> 
> Good luck!


Will give them a phone tomorrow, thanks.



DagenhamGeoff said:


> Try Quinns!!!!


Quinns as in Quinn Direct? They gave me the £4000 quote. A few months ago they quoted a grand or so but it turned out to be a provisional quote, the woman never listened :wall:



centenary said:


> Have you tried one of the insurance co that add a 'black box' to the car so can tell when and how its being driven?
> 
> Im not sure if norwich union do this for young drivers or whether it would make that much difference to your quote. Unfortunately, young drivers are seen as too high a risk.


Co-operative offered that but they wouldn't allow monthly payments.


----------



## Jarw101

Oh, try join an enthusiasts club perhaps. Sometimes do discounts with companies.


----------



## ant_s

Wow sorry to hear it mate, insurance is a joke, i'm looking into changing my car, and I want something sensible (an estate) for work, can afford the car, but I will not pay around £2500 insurance out of principle.

Figure this out though, an entry level Astra £1800, a SXI (which I think it a top model) £1500?

Like you say you've brought your own car to get from A to B, not to chav it up, and you'll have respect for it, unlike your mates that get a car brought for them.

Hope you get it sorted mate, I had to have a day of work to get mine sorted, on the phone all day and managed to save £600


----------



## Lloyd71

It's the way things are going unfortunately. What will eventually happen though is that nobody will be able to afford it and everyone will just be driving around uninsured. Then the insurance companies will be ****ting bricks.


----------



## BAXRY

Lloyd71 said:


> It's the way things are going unfortunately. What will eventually happen though is that nobody will be able to afford it and everyone will just be driving around uninsured. Then the insurance companies will be ****ting bricks.


Instant car crush now if you get caught by the police it's not worth it.


----------



## alan_mcc

It is a joke  and I told Quinn Direct I was a member of detailingworld, then the guy went away for a second, came back and never said anything about it. He did ask if I was a member of any clubs (which I am).


----------



## SimonBash

Assume you must have tried Admiral and Elephant direct? When I was 18 and had already had an accident they insured me for £1,700 on a Saxo VTR, I wouldnt have:lol:

Both of the above had always been the cheapest for me until I hit 25.


----------



## McClane

SimonBash said:


> Assume you must have tried Admiral and Elephant direct? When I was 18 and had already had an accident they insured me for £1,700 on a Saxo VTR, I wouldnt have:lol:
> 
> *Both of the above had always been the cheapest for me until I hit 25*.


Still are for me at 26. Shame, as the service when I had a problem wasn't the best. But you can't argue with being about half as much as the rest.

Alan. I'm making the assumption that you've gone through comparison sites such as confused.com or money supermarket? No joy there?


----------



## alan_mcc

Convinced my parents to be on the policy, Admiral just quoted me £3557.81 (and thats with a 10% online discount!)

Away to try elephant just now.


Edit: Elephant won't work, apparently I've had a quote with them before (which I haven't) and it keeps asking me to enter my mothers maiden name, which I am, and is apparently wrong.

:wall:


----------



## anthonyh90

It generally does that if you have been using comparison sites for which elephant has provided a quote


----------



## alan_mcc

Ah right I see. Was just phoned by a man offering me hundreds off, unfortunately I won't be able to use the car between 11pm and 5am which isn't possible due to work.


----------



## alan_mcc

Jarw101 said:


> Alan try Paul at http://www.needtoinsure.co.uk/
> 
> Might be able to help you. Helped me insure my Cosworth and most companies would not touch it.
> 
> Good luck!


Gave him a phone, they said they'll be more expensive than anyone else I've tried and he recommended Tesco, tried them and they'll only insure if you're 18 and above.


----------



## Kriminal

Sheesh!....sorry to hear about this Alan. What a pain in the butt it seems to be to get insurance at a young age these days :wall:

Somebody else (can't remember the name on this post) mentioned about the black box thing - I've heard about these too. I think they just insurance you for the mileage recorded on the box thing.

And they wonder why young 'uns are driving around un-insured. Not saying it's a good thing, and that you should do it - that's for sure - just mad at how hard it must be. It does make me think twice when I see young 'uns drive past in modded cars, or even just cars worth alot more than mine (as I'm 42) - how do THEY cope with insurance ?


----------



## alan_mcc

They cope with insurance because mummy and daddy pay it, or their dad is down as the main driver (fronting).

After an internet search I found direct line to be quite good with young drivers apparently, they wanted just a shade more than 5 grand.

I've no idea why it's proving to be so expensive for me compared to every other young driver, one of the insurers said it was a very low-risk area. And my car doesn't exactly have a massive powerplant under the bonnet either.


----------



## The Cueball

But you could still go out and hit a veyron...or ferrari...or someone could do a "there there's a blame there's a claim" on you....

Pretty s***ty though mate... have you tried Shiny on here for a quote?

:thumb:


----------



## Strothow

Thats what most other people at school are paying Al unfortunately! Have you tried putting your mom or dad on as a NAMED driver on YOUR policy? That may help?

Thats the reason i got a classic, seems to be the only way to get sub 1k insurance!


----------



## npinks

alan_mcc said:


> I've tried a heap of companies and none have quoted under £3500.
> 
> I'm 17, have had my full license for just less than a month and live in a low risk area. The car is a 2000 Fiat Punto, worth £600 at most. No modifications, and it's a 1.2 8v.
> 
> *I did get a quote for £2800 but it was to be paid in a one-off payment which is not an option.
> *
> Anyone any ideas?
> 
> :wall:


i thought you have to be 18 for direct debit payments? so single payment it is till your 18


----------



## Shug

I just got manta insured with HIC for a lot less than others quoted. Especially the jokers that asked for £11200 and proceeded to send me texts telling me my car insurance search was over.


----------



## alan_mcc

The Cueball said:


> But you could still go out and hit a veyron...or ferrari...or someone could do a "there there's a blame there's a claim" on you....
> 
> Pretty s***ty though mate... have you tried Shiny on here for a quote?
> 
> :thumb:


Didn't think he did car insurance - only valeters/business etc



Strothow said:


> Thats what most other people at school are paying Al unfortunately! Have you tried putting your mom or dad on as a NAMED driver on YOUR policy? That may help?
> 
> Thats the reason i got a classic, seems to be the only way to get sub 1k insurance!


Other peoples parents you mean, and I left school ages ago! My mum and dad eventually agreed to go on and it doesn't really make much difference, considering the quote I just got of over 5k.



npinks said:


> i thought you have to be 18 for direct debit payments? so single payment it is till your 18


Not sure where you got that from, but it's not true?



Shug said:


> I just got manta insured with HIC for a lot less than others quoted. Especially the jokers that asked for £11200 and proceeded to send me texts telling me my car insurance search was over.


:lol: I've only had a few phone calls so far and didn't mind them to be honest- just love hearing the people cringe when they tell me my ridiculous quotes.


----------



## The Cueball

alan_mcc said:


> Didn't think he did car insurance - only valeters/business etc


I thought he done everything... not sure mate!

:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp

Have you tried getting a quote on a different car, like, say, a 25 year old beige Volvo?

Saxo's, Punto's, 106's, even basic ones are all commonly barried up and written off by young drivers so rightly or wrongly the fact it's a Punto, regardless of anything else may be counting against you.


----------



## Ninja59

as said above the car sometimes is the root cause of the problem oddly if they are driven generally by youngsters the price goes up its mad but my volvo not forgetting it is an 09 compared with my previous 03 car has more toys is worth quite a lot more, is a diesel and double + the power of the punto £150 difference at renewal 

saying that i had an argument with a few over my punto being the 16v variant of the 1.2 and the 8v :lol: oh yeah the volvo has double the valve as well :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Yeah Alan, you should look into quotes for s**t cars...maybe that would help......









Oh, that's not what you meant eh Ninja.....  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59

The Cueball said:


> Yeah Alan, you should look into quotes for s**t cars...maybe that would help......
> 
> Oh, that's not what you meant eh Ninja.....  :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


cheers for your helpful input especially yours considering even your jag is 99.9% ford. :lol:  so basically still a blue oval in disguise :lol:

and no. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Ninja59 said:


> cheers for your helpful input especially yours considering even your jag is 99.9% ford. :lol:  so basically still a blue oval in disguise :lol:
> 
> and no. :lol:


Shows what you know... it's only 60% ford...So there 

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59

The Cueball said:


> Shows what you know... it's only 60% ford...So there
> 
> :thumb:


now your just getting low :lol: hey it did not take me long to find my ford stamps :lol:

although i did make an interesting discovery with my rear reflectors volvo tried to melt over the ford markings on the inside by the looks :lol: took both out with a bone tool and was like WTF. :lol:

back on topic basically try a different car just to see pref one that is not common with the younger crowd....


----------



## alan_mcc

to be honest there's not a point, not getting rid of mine, just spent a fortune on having it repaired!


----------



## Natalie

npinks said:


> i thought you have to be 18 for direct debit payments? so single payment it is till your 18


I thought that was the case as you're basically entering into a credit agreement? I could be wrong though.

When I was first getting car insurance I went into a brokers in town and they got me a good deal - was 9 years ago though but it might still be worth a try.

If you haven't seen this before it's worth a read
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/compare-cheap-car-insurance


----------



## Strothow

alan_mcc said:


> to be honest there's not a point, not getting rid of mine, just spent a fortune on having it repaired!


Should have thought of that first! 

Seriously though, if you've gone through all the companies, and its unaffordable, your not really left with much choice!

Tried Bell, Quinn, elephant?


----------



## Bero

alan_mcc said:


> to be honest there's not a point, not getting rid of mine, just spent a fortune on having it repaired!


Jeez - i know you drivers have it bad...but 3.5k is a chunk of money!

If it's unaffordable you will have to sell your car anyway...hopefully it will be worth more and you wont lose much/anything on it and can get something less main stream....it may be worth looking at classic insurance - IIRC the car usually has to be out of production for 10 years.....there are still a number of desirable cars in that bracket.

I know you don't want to hear this BUT if you only want a car to save getting the bus to college.....I suggest renewing your bus pass! Save some money (IIRC you only have part time work atm) as a cars are not cheap to run (as i'm sure you appreciate). If you spend all your cash on insurace and running costs while you're at college what are you going to do when you start getting job interviews and 1st get a job when you NEED a car?


----------



## The Cueball

^ I agree... or a wee scooter or something?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Considered a 125 bike, driven quite a few now and I'm comfortable on them (Kymco, Hyosung, Honda CBF/CBR). If I was to get one I'd probably consider a Honda CBR125 if I got the right money for my car.

Ach this is proper frustrating. I've no idea how anyone else does it.

Cue, I spoke to Shiny and he's been very helpful but can't offer me a quote for less than I've been offered - thanks anyway Shiny :thumb:


----------



## Strothow

Try Classic insurance with footman James Al, if your not going down the bike route, they will easily sort you out under 1k.


----------



## Shiny

Yeah, sorry mate, but it's not really our bag. 20 years ago i could have sorted you out no problem!


----------



## alan_mcc

Unfortunately I wasn't alive 20 years ago :lol:


----------



## jamest

My first year was just over £3k for a 1.6 Astra sport valued at £800. Second year with one years no claims went down to £1.2k then the next year was £900 at which point I got a new car new (6 months from factory) Mondeo 1.8 and insurance stayed the same.


----------



## alan_mcc

that's a 1.6 though, thought that would have been understandable.

on the phone to someone from Aviva who is transferring me to another company, sounding promising


----------



## jamest

alan_mcc said:


> that's a 1.6 though, thought that would have been understandable.
> 
> on the phone to someone from Aviva who is transferring me to another company, sounding promising


Prices will continue to rise for younger drivers for lesser cars.


----------



## alan_mcc

Got directed from Aviva to another broker, who put me through to Adrian Flux who once again quoted me £3.5k :wall: :wall:

I spoke to the guy from Aviva and he said apparently my area is very high risk, strange as on a list I remember seeing it as very low risk. I mentioned all of the cars in the street being keyed and he said that would have risen it considerably.


----------



## Shiny

alan_mcc said:


> I spoke to the guy from Aviva and he said apparently my area is very high risk, strange as on a list I remember seeing it as very low risk. I mentioned all of the cars in the street being keyed and he said that would have risen it considerably.


Why do they say such rubbish? One personal injury claim with a hire car would (or rather could) have been way more costly than a few cars having key scratches repaired, and i doubt half of them wouldn't even have claimed.


----------



## The Cueball

So Shiny...what can Alan do about all this?!?!

Is there any way to get decent insurance for young people now (legally)?????

Alan, why don't you phone your local paper, let them know that because of all the trouble that the scum bag done, your lovely little place is now high risk, and it's costing every "good" person money on their insurance.....

Tell them you are going to make a civil claim against him and his family! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Shiny said:


> Why do they say such rubbish? One personal injury claim with a hire car would (or rather could) have been way more costly than a few cars having key scratches repaired, and i doubt half of them wouldn't even have claimed.


Several cars (about 8?) including mine were keyed, including a Focus ST, Impreza and an Integra Type R and the only one not repaired through insurance was mine.

(and it still hasn't been repaired!!)



The Cueball said:


> So Shiny...what can Alan do about all this?!?!
> 
> Is there any way to get decent insurance for young people now (legally)?????
> 
> Alan, why don't you phone your local paper, let them know that because of all the trouble that the scum bag done, your lovely little place is now high risk, and it's costing every "good" person money on their insurance.....
> 
> Tell them you are going to make a civil claim against him and his family! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


pfft family.. he was disowned by them years ago. he lives in Bristol now (where hes originally from), the police are after him for having some 'connections' with a 14 year old girl. apparently the dad isn't happy.

go on then Cueball make me laugh, how much is your insurance?


----------



## The Cueball

alan_mcc said:


> pfft family.. he was disowned by them years ago. he lives in Bristol now (where hes originally from), the police are after him for having some 'connections' with a 14 year old girl. apparently the dad isn't happy.
> 
> go on then Cueball make me laugh, how much is your insurance?


I would still tell the papers mate... there must be a few people getting stung for his antics...maybe they don't know about it yet....

My insurance...you really want to know... for all my cars/bikes.......as many as I want.... £850

So at the moment....the insurance for the XKR works out about £140...

Sorry!! 

:lol:


----------



## npinks

Koshka said:


> I thought that was the case as you're basically entering into a credit agreement? I could be wrong though.
> 
> When I was first getting car insurance I went into a brokers in town and they got me a good deal - was 9 years ago though but it might still be worth a try.
> 
> If you haven't seen this before it's worth a read
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/compare-cheap-car-insurance


Yes my thoughts also, minimum age for a credit agreement is 18, unless of course they are not offering on credit and using some sort of loop hole by calling it installements

anyway im not 17 and can get credit, hayho:wave:


----------



## Shiny

Lets say the key scratches average out at £500 repair (which is a fair bit for a key scratch).

8 x £500 = £4,000

Even if it was £1k each, that would be £8k.

Now if a newish car crashes into the back of another newish car and say one of them gets written off. £4k own damage, £15k TP damage (write off), £3k driver whiplash, £3k passenger whiplash, £1k LOE, £1k hire car = £27,000 minimum

Trust me, 8 scratched cars won't affect an area. For it to have even the slightest impact, all 8 cars would have needed to be insured by the same insurer, which is unlikely!

Are you parents happy to have the Direct Debit in their name? You may be able to find a company that will be happy to insure the car in your name and set up the credit agreement in their name.

Give me a ring and i'll run a quote through for you if you wish, but i can almost guarantee we won't be competitive on a 17 yr old.


----------



## Natalie

Do you still get companies doing 10 month accelerator schemes? (Bell/Admiral?)


----------



## alan_mcc

Shiny said:


> Lets say the key scratches average out at £500 repair (which is a fair bit for a key scratch).
> 
> 8 x £500 = £4,000
> 
> Even if it was £1k each, that would be £8k.
> 
> Now if a newish car crashes into the back of another newish car and say one of them gets written off. £4k own damage, £15k TP damage (write off), £3k driver whiplash, £3k passenger whiplash, £1k LOE, £1k hire car = £27,000 minimum
> 
> Trust me, 8 scratched cars won't affect an area. For it to have even the slightest impact, all 8 cars would have needed to be insured by the same insurer, which is unlikely!
> 
> Are you parents happy to have the Direct Debit in their name? You may be able to find a company that will be happy to insure the car in your name and set up the credit agreement in their name.
> 
> Give me a ring and i'll run a quote through for you if you wish, but i can almost guarantee we won't be competitive on a 17 yr old.


I'll give you a phone on the number on your sig tomorrow Shiny and discuss it with you, I really am stumped as to what to do.

Koshka, do you mean the ones that give you a year's NCB in so many months? There was a company I read about that did it in 6 months.


----------



## dann2707

I was paying 1.8k on a ford focud 1.8 tddi at 17 last year. thats 90bhp so 30 more than your punto. That was with quinn before they went ****e.

my best quote now is with admiral or elephant. cant remember which exactly but its at £800 for a 1.1 metro. try confused.com they always give me the best results out of all the price comparison sites


----------



## Shiny

I won't be back in the office until Monday mate.

Personally i'd avoid accelerator schemes, when you compare the true monthly cost they don't offer that much of a saving and you could find yourself tied in at renewal.


----------



## alan_mcc

will give you a phone monday then, seeing as i'm off college anyway :thumb:

i wasn't planning on any of them as the costs are ridiculous.

one option I do have is for my mum to sell her car, insure my car in her name and add me as a named driver and for her to use my car for work and i'd get the car at nights.

would still have to get the bus to college, and it would become COVERED in dents and scratches (shes a home carer and takes pensioners shopping) but at least i'd get it.

heres one war wound -


----------



## alan_mcc

Forgot to give you a call today Shiny, sorry, will phone you on wednesday as I'm out tomorrow.

Having to settle with mum selling her (crap) car, insuring herself on me and her using it for work. Mega miles and dents but it's the only way I'm afraid!


----------



## Strothow

Sell yours and buy a mini!


----------



## alan_mcc

I don't want to sell my car, don't want to see it get wrecked either. Plenty more of them door dents to come I imagine aswell as kerbed wheels, scuffed interior etc.


----------



## alan_mcc

Lloyd, I'll give you a phone tomorrow, I spoke to someone but you're out of the office today you big slacker! :lol:

If I can't find insurance this week the car will be up for sale, local garage are giving me a grand for it.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, I had the afternoon off, its my birthday today....


----------



## alan_mcc

many happy returns.


----------



## ianFRST

ive never heard / read of anyone being caught for "fronting" (what is the punishment?) surely its just a case of "my mum had the day off work, so i was using the car" if there be such a time "if" you had to make a claim


----------



## Natalie

Ian I've heard of them asking neighbours who used the car most etc... in the case of claims, but that could just be rumours to put people off doing it?


----------



## Shiny

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2659673&postcount=3


----------



## Matt.

Alan, i know you have a punto, but tell me abit more about the spec for the garage to offer you £1k. Im selling one and just wondered.


----------



## alan_mcc

It's a Punto MK2 ELX, 2000 reg. The garage I use know the car well and it just had a fair bit of work done on it. It also has a full years MOT which helps I guess.

The said it was one of the cleanest cars they'd ever value'd - they didn't even notice the keying mark, I pointed it out to them.

I think if they were to sell it on they'd add on around £600 onto it.

Oh and by the way, it has 91k on it.


----------



## faisal93

Was in a slightly similar situation myself last year. My dad bought a brand new VW polo 1.2 TSI last year, and I passed my test a couple of months after that. He wanted to basically "front", making me the main driver to use for college etc but as much as I would've loved the thought of driving that gorgeous beast, I simply couldn't risk doing something illegal. Plus it wasn't really fair on me having everything paid for and everyone else having to work hard and pay for the car and insurance themselves. So I was still added as a named driver to build an NCB, but now I am exactly that, a named driver. Last time I drove it must've been 7-8 weeks ago and that was to get some milk lol It simply isn't financially viable to buy and insure my own car right now, so I'm just going to have to wait until that golden age of 21! Have you tried insurethebox.com? Really good for young drivers apparently :thumb:


----------



## trebor127

The insurance factory was the cheapest for me until I was 21 (last August).


----------



## jamest

faisal93 said:


> So I was still added as a named driver to build an NCB


I didn't think named drivers built up NCB, I thought it was only the policy holder.


----------



## faisal93

jamest said:


> I didn't think named drivers built up NCB, I thought it was only the policy holder.


With Direct Line, I do


----------



## alan_mcc

Gonna have to buy another car, something out of the norm for a 17 year old so insurance is reasonable at least.

anyone any ideas? anything will do as long as it's a 2 door, and not horrendously slow/ugly.


----------



## centenary

jamest said:


> I didn't think named drivers built up NCB, I thought it was only the policy holder.


They do with tesco and admiral.


----------



## trebor127

alan_mcc said:


> Gonna have to buy another car, something out of the norm for a 17 year old so insurance is reasonable at least.
> 
> anyone any ideas? anything will do as long as it's a 2 door, and not horrendously slow/ugly.


I had my citroen c2 VTR when I was 17 and insurance was 1500 with one accident declared and then the c2 VTS at 18 and insurance was 1600. But as you probaly know cicumstances change the price dramatically! The VTR is only group 6 though and 'nippy'

Rob


----------



## Jared1

When I first got a car my first insurance was £3,000 (on a 1.2 Corsa). Now it's gone down to £1,500, which is better than anyone else i know in my area...


----------



## Mobb

Its the same for me! Just turned 18.. Passed my test nearly a year ago! Sept 25th to be exact.. 

Cant afford insurance and im getting quotes for 5K+ on just about every single small engined car going.

Looked into "Coverbox.com" and it seems that they will cover me for significantly less than 5K! 

Has anyone had any experiences with Coverbox?

And also what can happen to me if im found to be "fronting" as im seriously considering it.. Surely its just a case as somebody said before of "my mum is at home, she asked me to pop out for her" ?


----------



## alan_mcc

coverbox - don't they install that 'black box' thing in your car? and you're not insured between 10pm and 7am or something?

in which case how would it be allowed to sit on the road


----------



## CraigQQ

that wouldnt work for me as i dont finish work til about 10-11pm lol

would be like being on a ankle tag :lol:


----------



## JenJen

I just hit my 10 years NCB *go me* still didnt make my insurance any cheaper


----------



## Bero

alan_mcc said:


> coverbox - don't they install that 'black box' thing in your car? and you're not insured between 10pm and 7am or something?
> 
> in which case how would it be allowed to sit on the road


The car is will have the minimum legal insurance at all times (obvously) - I suspect if you had an accident while driving outside the time limits you would still have cover...although it would no doubt be a nightmare claiming.

Any cars identified yet?


----------



## skyinsurance

abz001 said:


> I just hit my 10 years NCB *go me* still didnt make my insurance any cheaper


 Most insurers recognise 'maximum NCB' at 5 years.


----------



## trebor127

Bero said:


> The car is will have the minimum legal insurance at all times (obvously) - I suspect if you had an accident while driving outside the time limits you would still have cover...although it would no doubt be a nightmare claiming.
> 
> Any cars identified yet?


IIRC you are insured at all times but if you drive your car outside of their stipulated hours then you are charged a hefty premium....


----------



## JenJen

skyinsurance said:


> Most insurers recognise 'maximum NCB' at 5 years.


Not mine thank god, they are taking it into consideration! Checked my documents and for the A4 im £472 a year thats full comp, legal aid, recover etc etc everything you can take ive taken it!

But then in a second breathe for a Saab 9-5 Aero i was £1798 :doublesho

Same driver just a different car - and that was with a 20% discount

Only good thing is i got insurance incase I need to pay an excise - i get up to £1000 back for £30 a year  go figure but was worth the extra £30 quid


----------



## MarkH

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/16092010/36/top-ten-used-low-insurance-cars-young-drivers-0.html


----------



## JenJen

Does age come into it anymore thou? im 30 i thought it got cheaper at 30?!


----------



## alan_mcc

MarkH said:


> http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/16092010/36/top-ten-used-low-insurance-cars-young-drivers-0.html


cheers for the link, unfortunately the majority of them cars are pretty much new

aye Craig it wouldn't work for me either - i'm at work until 12/1am at weekends, how did you afford insurance on a VXR when you were so young then?


----------



## MarkH

alan_mcc said:


> cheers for the link, unfortunately the majority of them cars are pretty much new


Dude get your google typing fingers out and look for second hand low insurance cars???:thumb:


----------



## dave.murphy89

I paid 3k in 1 hit 5 years ago when I was 17 for a 1.4 in an A rated post code with no convictions or points. Now at 22 £700 5y ncb on a group 17 2010 hot hatch. The truth is there are too many young tw**s crashing.


----------



## jamest

dave.murphy89 said:


> I paid 3k in 1 hit 5 years ago when I was 17 for a 1.4 in an A rated post code with no convictions or points. Now at 22 £700 5y ncb on a group 17 2010 hot hatch. The truth is there are too many young tw**s crashing.


I had exactly the same, although mine was 3k for a 1.6 in an A rated postcode so the premiums obviously went up in the 2-3 years between us although you have a better rate at the moment. Who are you with? Best I have at the moment is £834.


----------



## dave.murphy89

jamest said:


> I had exactly the same, although mine was 3k for a 1.6 in an A rated postcode so the premiums obviously went up in the 2-3 years between us although you have a better rate at the moment. Who are you with? Best I have at the moment is £834.


Admiral although direct line and elepehant offered similar prices.


----------



## jamest

dave.murphy89 said:


> Admiral although direct line and elepehant offered similar prices.


They refuse to insure me on account of an aftermarket intercooler, but are perfectly fine with the lowering springs, air filter and remap.


----------



## patonbmw

My insurance just over 4k a year :doublesho - Does cover me to drive any vehicle though :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

update on this, i sold my car to my sister! so now looking to buy a car for less than a grand.. something "unusual" insurance wise and must be a 2 door.

taken a liking to turbo diesels recently too.. suggestions?


----------



## Franzpan

Does insurance go down much when you hit 21? I know it will go down a little (hopefully) but is it usually anything significant?


----------



## Shiny

Franzpan said:


> Does insurance go down much when you hit 21? I know it will go down a little (hopefully) but is it usually anything significant?


Not as much as it used to, in the "good ole days" when us Brokers used to work out quotes by hand, premiums were rated -

17
18-20
21-24
25-29 etc

So there was a big drop at 21 and then another big drop at 25.

These days though with these new fangled computers they have a rating band generally for each year. So the drop is less dramatic.

The main thing with reaching 21 or 25 is that a much wider Insurer market becomes available to you. By having more choice, this often means that you will see cheaper premiums.


----------



## Dougster

Over 800 for TPF&T an H-Plate Sierra 4x4i!!

I'm 43 and have full NCB!!

Ouch.


----------



## dew1911

Admiral, Bell & Elephant are actually the same company, and no-one can get near them for me.


----------



## alan_mcc

I'm still no further on this.. phoned for a quote on my mums N reg 1.1 Punto, the company she uses at the moment won't insure me and if she was to change policys it would be well over 3 grand.

Fml.


----------



## Mick

I just got my renewal in this week for my mundano TDCi, (Fully Comp) £696.69 with no claims/1 no fault accident, no points, and 6Yrs NCB.

Bit of googling and ive turned up a quote for £438.60 with another company (1st choice), so going to phone my insuarer for the last 3yrs and see if they can match it. heres hoping (as I like my insurer elephant, always been good to deal with - gotta count for something)


----------



## P4ULT

my neighbours bought there daughter a car based on insurance and they ended up with the mighty fiat sciento.


----------



## VIPER

Wow! Nearly £700 did seem a lot considering your record Mick. Second quote much more what I'd expect you to be paying.

I'm sure a lot of them just pull figures out of thin air!

(anyone working in the motor insurance business who wants to claim otherwise, then save it please! I'm sure that's not _actually_ the case, but there are 10s of thousands of motorists who would agree with what I've just said everytime their renewal documants drop on the doormat.)


----------



## SimonBash

Mick said:


> I just got my renewal in this week for my mundano TDCi, (Fully Comp) £696.69 with no claims/1 no fault accident, no points, and 6Yrs NCB.
> 
> Bit of googling and ive turned up a quote for £438.60 with another company (1st choice), so going to phone my insuarer for the last 3yrs and see if they can match it. heres hoping (as I like my insurer elephant, always been good to deal with - gotta count for something)


Mick, suggest you run through an online quote as a new customer to Elephant (change your address slightly, or name), get the quote reference and they normally always match their own cheaper quote.

They will tell you the 1 digit difference is the reason for the £200 price difference, however ask them to change it and see, worked for me every year for 5 years:thumb:


----------



## Mick

VIPER said:


> Wow! Nearly £700 did seem a lot considering your record Mick. Second quote much more what I'd expect you to be paying.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of them just pull figures out of thin air!
> 
> (anyone working in the motor insurance business who wants to claim otherwise, then save it please! I'm sure that's not _actually_ the case, but there are 10s of thousands of motorists who would agree with what I've just said everytime their renewal documants drop on the doormat.)


^^ oh it gets better Mark, just phoned Elephant there,and the woman told me my "no fault" accident from a month or so ago is still an "open" case and therefore, for renewal purposes they have marked ME down as at fault.

How can I be at fault when the car was parked, in a car park, when i was outside the car, and upon return i saw someone hit into it who accepted liability :wall:.

the insurance are basically now asking me to pay for my own repair through my insurance. chased them, it will be first choice for me im afraid.

and as if the above was bad enough, she STILL managed to knock it down to £603 before I got off the phone with her :lol:


----------



## SimonBash

Oh and I pay £500 for our MK5 Golf GTI, 6 years NCD, no accidents/convictions just me and the Mrs (both 28) driving.

Was only £400 last year on our 120D M Sport.


----------



## alan_mcc

1.4 Hyundai Getz.
None of you have the right to complain about insurance.

EDIT: It wasn't a Hyundai at all, it was a 2004 1.4 Daewoo Kalos. No idea why I typed Hyundai.


----------



## Mick

^^^ I feel sick (do they call it "green insurance" (bottom one) because by the time you have paid for it, your too skint for the petrol to drive anywhere???)


----------



## Mick

you need to send me some of your details alan, i want to find the one obscure car out there for you that you can insure for about a grand a year :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

true.

i see all of these people ages with me driving about in literally brand new fiestas/corsas/clios and while they didn't pay one penny for them or insurance, i actually wish i was one of them.

but there you go.

Mick you'll come back with a moped or something! But it'd be appreciated


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> true.
> 
> i see all of these people ages with me driving about in literally brand new fiestas/corsas/clios and while they didn't pay one penny for them or insurance, i actually wish i was one of them.
> 
> but there you go.
> 
> Mick you'll come back with a moped or something! But it'd be appreciated


honestly mate, PM me your quote details and ill have a shifty about for you :thumb:

ive been there with the 2k a year insurance prices and its nae fun.


----------



## Mick

Alan, you owe me a couple of shandies buddy:










:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Mick :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

geez us the details?


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> Mick :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> geez us the details?


Honestly mate, your not gonna like this.

that was you insured yourself on it, with all other info you supplied.

except you would be driving one of these 

(quoted with a generic one, not that specific reg.no)

much cheapness though 

but seems you were not far off with the quote below. me personally i couldnt care less if its not the best car on the road, its cheap and i like old motors.


alan_mcc said:


> Mick you'll come back with a moped *or something*! But it'd be appreciated


----------



## alan_mcc

em.. your alright in all honesty mick :lol: but massive thanks for the help.


----------



## Mick

^^ google "group 1 insurance cars" and go from there buddy :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

just did.. all relatively new cars . c1's etc


----------



## Strothow

Looked at classics AL?


----------



## alan_mcc

yup, mostly out of my budget or need restoration.


----------



## Strothow

Whats the total budget?


----------



## alan_mcc

as little as possible in all honesty.

no more than £1200 for insurance, and less than £600 for the car. i realise that probably leaves me with nothing, but it's all i can afford. being a student and having no job sucks.


----------



## Strothow

Hmm.

My mate paid £1200 for his mini, and it works, thats all i'll say :lol: £580 for insurance.

Have a look at a Austin Metro/MG Metro, they are dirt cheap, and insurance is the same as a mini.


----------



## Happy

i just read through some of this thread....im glad im not the only one getting raped with no lube!

i was paying £1680 a year for my mk4 golf turbo, now im paying £1340 on my 106GTi, and the R5 sitting in my garage is £2300, and im Impreza im hoping to buy next year is £2800

this is fully comp im 23, clean license 

sucks!


----------



## PugIain

Jesus some of those figures are ridiculous.Most Ive ever paid for insurance is just over £800 on my Rover about 6 years ago.
Im expecting a decent drop next year on the £380 Ive just paid.


----------



## alan_mcc

Got a call from Kwikfit today when I got home, probably about 6pm. Quoted me on the Pajero - just a shade over £7000.

"Do you want to take it now, or do you want me to save the quote and you can have a think about it?"

just put the phone down..


----------



## Mick

That 2cv is probably sounding more appealing every day buddy  sad times.


----------



## CraigQQ

my dad would love a 2cv6 lol..

me.. I paid 4500 for the first year insurance on the vectra vxr.
now pay 1100 a year on the QQ.

insurance sucks thats the end of it..
im 21 now 4 years no claims and clean license

im thinking of selling it, sitting on the money for a while and maybe get a classic in a year or so..


----------



## alan_mcc

no point in getting my bloody license.. haven't legally driven a car since getting it.

go on then Craig, we can be bus chuggers together.

I'm 18 in February.. might get a Seicento then. Not exactly what I was hoping for, but hey what can you do.


----------



## Ninja59

CraigQQ said:


> my dad would love a 2cv6 lol..
> 
> me.. I paid 4500 for the first year insurance on the vectra vxr.
> now pay 1100 a year on the QQ.
> 
> insurance sucks thats the end of it..
> im 21 now 4 years no claims and clean license
> 
> im thinking of selling it, sitting on the money for a while and maybe get a classic in a year or so..


4.5K :doublesho:tumbleweed:

i just got my renewal today oh :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

get a bright yellow cinqucento with a red door alan :lol:
you know the program


yes chris.. I WAS THAT STUPID!! :lol:

got a quote on a 3.0 supra(non turbo) car was for sale at 3.5k insurance company came back.. cheapest quote for a 17 year old... 14k a year!! I could have written off 4 of them in the year and broke even!!


----------



## alan_mcc

thats a cinquecento.. not a seicento


----------



## cangri

I gues here in Romania we get easy with the insurance.
Tough here we have 2 types.
The must have one that covers 3`rd party.And for my car is just 600RON given the fact that 1 pound = 5 RON.
But there`s the CASCO which is full coverage.But only for cars under 10 years.But still not that expensive.
Only that cars here are way more expensive to buy.


----------



## alan_mcc

£120 eh. bargain!


----------



## CraigQQ

alan_mcc said:


> thats a cinquecento.. not a seicento


 i said cinqecento yah eejit...

:lol:


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> no point in getting my bloody license.. haven't legally driven a car since getting it.
> 
> go on then Craig, we can be bus chuggers together.
> 
> I'm 18 in February.. might get a Seicento then. Not exactly what I was hoping for, but hey what can you do.


better off getting insured on something soon, start building no claims up, it willl save you money in the long run :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

thats if i can afford it - have enough money from selling my old car to get a sei, will have to find a part time job that fits around college to afford insurance though.


----------



## Strothow

Mick said:


> better off getting insured on something soon, start building no claims up, it willl save you money in the long run :thumb:


You don't get no claims on a classic policy though


----------



## nappy

I recently have been doing my insurance
Im 29, have 0 points for <5yrs , 0 smashes <3yrs , 4yrs ncb. bla bla bla. 
got quoted £10,544 from one company for a 1.6tdi golf. What a deal !!


----------



## ianFRST

i really do feel for you mate  its a nightmare. if insurance was like this when i was 17, i dont think id be getting a car either.


----------



## The Cueball

just paid £112 fully comp for the ninja :lol:

get yourself on a bike Alan!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## robtech

i got quoted 979 from direct line the other day for a pug 106 d worth 500 quid. lol

then the next cheapest was endsliegh via compare the muppet which was 259

i though ok lets go direct to endsliegh it was suddenly 559

pmsl


i then went with lancaster a smaller provider that can do limited mileage. 6000 miles per annum zero xs 199

now i'm 36 clean licence full ncb since 1992 car insurance is a total lottery.i'm now at the stage where i dont want to even own a car. no wonder theres so many folk driving uninsured dont the government get it if insurance was realistic in its pricing then more cars would be insured.


----------



## alan_mcc

The Cueball said:


> just paid £112 fully comp for the ninja :lol:
> 
> get yourself on a bike Alan!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


can't be done with that - not with the winter we get up here anyway.

i'm gonna start looking for insurance/cars when i'm 18 now - end of February. hopefully it'll be a little more reasonable then. searching just winds me up. no point in getting a chuffing license.


----------



## robtech

it used to be until you were 23 to 25 thats when you get cheaper prices


----------



## amiller

Well, I'm a little older than you Alan, but even a few years back it wasn't as bad as it is now.

My insurance history for anyone that's interested. One thing I have noticed is that occupation and location are very important.

2005 (age:17)- 2001 VW Polo 1.0- £1200 TPFT
2006 (age:18)- 1982 VW Golf 1.8 GTi - £1500 FC
2008 (age: 19)- 2003 VW Lupo 1.6 GTI- £1200 FC
2008 (age: 20)- 2003 VW 2.0tdi GTI Anniversary- £950 FC
2010 (age: 23)- 2008 Audi 2.0 S3 Quattro- £980 FC
2011 (age 24)- 2008 VW Golf 3.2 R32- £780 FC


----------



## Matt.

Andrew, when you had the S3, any points, claims or NCB?

Sound like you have been one of the lucky ones!


----------



## minimadgriff

These prices are shocking! Feel for you Alan, I really do. It is no wonder people go out un-insured with those sorts of price. Wouldn't even be so bad if they were fast, expensive cars you were trying to insure! 

I am 28 (as of last month) When I was 17 my mini was less than £400. When I was 18 turning 19, I got a brand new MG ZR 1.8 and that was £1200, that dropped to under £700 by the time I got to 21. At the age of 21 I paid about £1k for my Focus RS. 

I currently pay about £500 for the Kuga, £185 for the RS and £150 for the mini! 

Kuga would be cheaper if my higher NCB wasn't used on the RS. 2 more years and the Kuga will have max NCB too. Pains me paying £500 odd for the Kuga, then I see these silly quotes prices other people get and it is not so bad.

Shocks me how much prices have risen!


----------



## alan_mcc

£500 is bugger all mate.


----------



## alan_mcc

no wonder i've got a chuffing sore head every night


----------



## amiller

Matt. said:


> Andrew, when you had the S3, any points, claims or NCB?
> 
> Sound like you have been one of the lucky ones!


3 years no claims and 3 points (SP30)

My best mate (born on the same day as me as it happens) has similar quotes to me. Maybe the Edinburgh postcode? :speechles


----------



## bigmc

minimadgriff said:


> I currently pay about £500 for the Kuga, £185 for the RS and £150 for the mini!


How on earth do you manage that?! 
I pay £600 ish for my mazda6 td sport, my problem is swmbo is 24 and only had a licence 18 months ish.


----------



## ant_s

minimadgriff said:


> I currently pay about £500 for the Kuga, £185 for the RS and £150 for the mini!


 

HOW?!

That's amaizing! You pay less for 3 car's (one being a bloody RS) than I do for my naff Astra, and this is the cheapest car (read that as reasonable, useable car) I could find.


----------



## Matt.

His RS is on a standing policy or something.


----------



## minimadgriff

bigmc said:


> How on earth do you manage that?!
> I pay £600 ish for my mazda6 td sport, my problem is swmbo is 24 and only had a licence 18 months ish.





ant_s said:


> HOW?!
> 
> That's amaizing! You pay less for 3 car's (one being a bloody RS) than I do for my naff Astra, and this is the cheapest car (read that as reasonable, useable car) I could find.





Matt. said:


> His RS is on a standing policy or something.


The RS is currently on a laid up policy but is only an extra £50 for the 3 months I will want it insured to be driven. Even if it was on a normal policy to drive all year round it is only about £350, which is still really good.


----------



## Modmedia

I ended up paying £1300 this year, I've just turned 21.

This is good IMO when you consider the car is the highest group (20) and is a Japanese Import (Integra DC5) and I live in Northern Ireland.

That was with Admiral.


----------



## Davi

Passed my test 1 year ago this month. I was paying 2400 for a 1.4 pug 306, changed to a 1.4 megane and it went to 2700, then changed to security worker from student and it went to 3000.
Just had my renewal and they want 2300 this year, after 5 mins searching I found a quote for 1300, pretty sure which one I'll be going for.
This was all tpft.


----------



## alan_mcc

How did you afford £2700 insurance as a student?


----------



## Strothow

alan_mcc said:


> How did you afford £2700 insurance as a student?


Student loan!


----------



## PaulN

Just Insured our Freelander Sport 2.0 TD4 0-60mph  for £380 Royal & Sun Alliance no one got even close this year......


----------



## Nozza

I really feel for youngsters trying to insure their cars nowadays.

I'm 34, full no claims, member of the Institute of Advanced Motorists, no points/convictions, living in London, £450 on a standard Citroen C4 1.6 Petrol. Same quote at my parent's place in Kent, £225. I'm a Train Driver, so insurance companies think I'm going to nod off at the wheel on the way home from work, comparing to my old job as Bank Clerk, as a driver it was £40 higher.

Quote on a standard Impreza WRX 2007, £1400 in London, £800 in Kent. Guess what I'm wanting to do next year!


----------



## Strothow

Nozza said:


> I really feel for youngsters trying to insure their cars nowadays.
> 
> I'm 34, full no claims, member of the Institute of Advanced Motorists, no points/convictions, living in London, £450 on a standard Citroen C4 1.6 Petrol. Same quote at my parent's place in Kent, £225. I'm a Train Driver, so insurance companies think I'm going to nod off at the wheel on the way home from work, comparing to my old job as Bank Clerk, as a driver it was £40 higher.
> 
> Quote on a standard Impreza WRX 2007, £1400 in London, £800 in Kent. Guess what I'm wanting to do next year!


Mad isn't it, it's £50 cheaper for my mom to be a butcher, instead of a kitchen assistant at a butchers :lol:


----------



## ash-g

Modmedia said:


> I ended up paying £1300 this year, I've just turned 21.
> 
> This is good IMO when you consider the car is the highest group (20) and is a Japanese Import (Integra DC5) and I live in Northern Ireland.
> 
> That was with Admiral.


Thats a good price mate as most won't touch you in a dc5 until your 25 but thats good news as i am 21 in a few months


----------



## Nozza

Strothow said:


> Mad isn't it, it's £50 cheaper for my mom to be a butcher, instead of a kitchen assistant at a butchers :lol:


It is mad, I wanted to see if I could call myself a Train Manager instead, as some companies call their drivers that, but I could not select that option. I need the car for work so have just been truthful.

Poxy insurance!


----------



## alan_mcc

Strothow said:


> Student loan!


Heh considered that just to get on the sodding road.


----------



## Davi

alan_mcc said:


> How did you afford £2700 insurance as a student?


With great difficulty, pain and debt but I needed it. I work 17 miles away from home and at the earliest I finish at 23:30 (last bus is 23:20) and it wasn't right to keep asking my dad to take me especially the shifts I don't finish till 03:15. Plus 4 trips in the galaxy is a lot of fuel vs 2 trips in the megane.


----------



## alan_mcc

smidge of progress..

mum's policy is up this month, so i've been looking around and got a quote of £1900.. she is £30 a month just now so i'd have to match the difference. i would only get the car occassionally (i mean literally only a couple of hours a week) but it'd get me on the road. it's a crappy rusty 1.1 1996 punto but its a car..

only problem is to now find a job..


----------



## CraigQQ

my insurance is higher due to the fact I was honest and told them I worked in a licensed hotel..

even though I dont drink!!


----------



## alan_mcc

that's ridiculous craig..

got the go ahead from mum to start the policy when her runs out (on the 17th) - just need to speak to dad when he next phones from offshore and we're good to go

shame that if i do get insured, the day it starts - i'll be in edinburgh all day eh craig :lol: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

haha... drive down


----------



## Deano

My insurance is up in the new year so thought I'd get an idea of how much it would be. I didnt do the comparison thing and went direct to Aviva. I did the online quote and it was more than twice what I pay now. it came out to about £750. Like a tool, google autofill put my mobile number in and they called me the next day to see if i wanted to take out the policy. I said no chance, you're twice as expensive as i'm paying now and he asked me what I ws paying and I said about £350 ish, and he said "well we can go to £680, would that interest you?" errrrr. let me think.......


----------



## alan_mcc

CraigQQ said:


> haha... drive down


first day out on the big bad road all by myself?
no thanks


----------



## CraigQQ

Deano said:


> My insurance is up in the new year so thought I'd get an idea of how much it would be. I didnt do the comparison thing and went direct to Aviva. I did the online quote and it was more than twice what I pay now. it came out to about £750. Like a tool, google autofill put my mobile number in and they called me the next day to see if i wanted to take out the policy. I said no chance, you're twice as expensive as i'm paying now and he asked me what I ws paying and I said about £350 ish, and he said "well we can go to £680, would that interest you?" errrrr. let me think.......


haha I once got a quote for 14K for a supra when I was 17.. the guy on the phone said "So I'm guessing this is not what you were expecting, and you wont be taking out the policy"

er... no.. I dont bloody think so!


----------



## alan_mcc

that's it booked to start on the 17th... YAY


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> that's it booked to start on the 17th... YAY


get the insurance to start at midnight on the 16th into the 17th, and drive to craigs :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

em, how about no  doubt mum would let me anyway.. i only get the car some evenings and weekends. but it's better than nothing. have to pay £60 a month which is good 

that policy is with mum, dad, me, and then my sister on a provisional.


----------



## dann2707

Glad to hear you're half sorted matey 

I'm sure she'll let you use it more than normal seems though you're paying towards the insurance. Insurance is such a *****.


----------



## alan_mcc

Dan, how weird is that. I'm literally looking at pictures of your old Punto right now, I'm wanting some GT alloys for it like yours. There's no chance of me being able to lower it though so it'd look cack


----------



## dann2707

Haha I love it when weird things like that happen. Gives me shivers when it happens.

Ahhh yeah, think the monster stuck stance looks horrible


----------



## alan_mcc

That's the one. The car has horrible wheeltrims on just now. I'm not gonna bother getting halfords replacements though as they'd probably look worse to be honest. And cost £32!!

What happened to that car?


----------



## dann2707

£32 wow! For trims as well. I picked up my alloys WITH tyres for £31 for my 'tro haha.

And I sold it as I got a bit bored of Fiat.


----------

